# Waltham Pocket Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't often get a reason to post in this section, but a Brighton local asked me to take a look at their pocket watch this week.

Lovely Waltham pocket watch in a British made Dennison case...lovely to work on as well...everything is so....big. :lol:

I'm hoping my good friend Bill (Watchnutz) can tell me something about it....


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wonderful! Made in 1928...

Andreas


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mikrolisk said:


> Wonderful! Made in 1928...
> 
> Andreas


Hey...thanks Andreas! :thumbsup:

How can you tell? From the serial number? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, as Andreas says, it was made in 1928 as can be identified by the serial number. It was made by the American Waltham Watch Co. in Waltham, Mass achusetts. The company existed in different names from 1851 to 1957 and was one of the premier American watch companies. They made many differeent movement models and, while you didn't say the size of yours, it appears to be a model 1899 movement.

It was common for companies to made finished movements that would be cased by jewelers with a case selected by the owner somewhat like the Swiss ebauches but completely finished.

Nice watch.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Waltham half-hunter pocket watch, with 10-year gold-filled 'Dennison' case. Seven jewels, quite possibly stem wind, stem set. It dates to 1928. A decent watch that should keep good time, once it's been cleaned and regulated.

That case is droolable. Wish I could have a watch like that!

Oh wait, I already have two Walthams!...Eeeh. I can do with a third!


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Don't often get a reason to post in this section, but a Brighton local asked me to take a look at their pocket watch this week.
> 
> Lovely Waltham pocket watch in a British made Dennison case...lovely to work on as well...everything is so....big. :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping my good friend Bill (Watchnutz) can tell me something about it....


Hi Paul, (again)

I think your photos are stunning, I have quite a good camer (a Pentax K200D digital SLR), but I don't seem to get that kind of clarity, any tips?

Regards,

Keith


----------

